# Cooking at the CIA



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

I want to start a topic about students currently attending the CIA and what they have to say about the school. I am a prospective student who recently visited the campus and participated in a few classes (called a Shadow Day at the CIA). Many people are interested to know more so I think this is a great way to do it.


----------



## bakerchik (Feb 7, 2001)

hey buf,
i am going to begin my classes at the CIA for an A.O.S. in baking and pastry arts on october 1. i participated in the Career Discovery last june and really enjoyed how the class was run. another great thing about it was that i was finally in a class which i was really interested in. i can't wait to start my actual classes. when will you be starting?


----------

